# Concerning the vote on the repeal of ObamaCare



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Its a known fact our senator here in WV has come out against the repeal of ObamaCare. I wanna to post the email I had just sent her. 
_Honorable Ms. Capito:
Seems as though you have fallen prey to the loud minority, as opposed to the silent Majority. The same ones who proclaimed Hillary Clinton would win by a landslide, remember?
West Virginians voted for Donald Trump by about 68%, it should show where our faith and our support lays. If you go against the republicans, against Trump's wishes, you go against the same people who put you into the senate. 
I've been a strong supporter of you throughout your political career, I never thought I'd live to see a republican senator in WV. But, I am telling you now, you vote against the republicans, against Trump, you will never again have my support, although I am but one vote, I do have the ear of several others, and I will do everything in my power to sway their votes against you. 
Please remember Ms. Capito, the people you are siding with now, will be voting to get a democrat back into the senate seat when your term comes up, the question is will the people who put you into the senate remember how you turned your back on us when we needed you?, If I have anything to do with it, they will. Thank you for your time 
David XXXXXXXXX_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you talking about the Republican bill?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Are you talking about the Republican bill?


The one that doesn't repeal, but simply alters it?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd prefer altered to letting it continue on. My employer doesn't have enough people to cross the threshold so they are putting people on 29 hours so we don't have to buy them health insurance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It needs to be repealed. 
We have enough taxpayer boondoggles that are unconstitutional, and the government has no business in this.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Repeal it..........

Throw it out...............

Cut it off..............

Get rid of it............

Totally, . . . 100%, . . . once and for all.

Get the gubment out of the health care business, . . . let business take care of health care. They know much more about it, . . . and are better at it.

Health care is NOT A RIGHT, . . . it is a service I, you, and everyone else purchases just like haircuts, manicures, and tats.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Repeal it..........
> 
> Throw it out...............
> 
> ...


As long as the government can mandate hospitals provide service with no expectation of payment, we must have some system in place. So IMO, it serves no purpose to throw out any given bill. You first have to address what to do with folks with no coverage. If the country says, let them die, then so be it. My point is, right now, health care is a right & that has nothing to do with Obamacare or any Republican legislation. Has nothing to do with repeal. You have to address the core issue here & not get hung up on the extras.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The rebubs ran on repeal.
They got elected/ re elected and now they care less.
Most are /were never Trumpers anyway.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> As long as the government can mandate hospitals provide service with no expectation of payment, we must have some system in place. So IMO, it serves no purpose to throw out any given bill. You first have to address what to do with folks with no coverage. If the country says, let them die, then so be it. My point is, right now, health care is a right & that has nothing to do with Obamacare or any Republican legislation. Has nothing to do with repeal. You have to address the core issue here & not get hung up on the extras.


No, . . . I'm sorry there *******, . . . but you missed the class on the constitution when you were in school.

We have a right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, . . . and you can scream all you want, . . . there is no mandate anywhere in the constitution that says we have cradle to the grave watch care and keeping on our health.

It is a privilege, . . . as I stated before, . . . a privilege no different from the privilege we have going to the local Kroger, Walmart, or Piggly Wiggly and buying groceries, . . . to the Ford dealer for a truck, . . . or turning the TV on for entertainment.

Fortunately, . . . hospitals have over time gotten to the point that they will take anyone off the streets having a catastrophic problem, or an emergency problem, . . . but they have every right in the book to turn away non paying or non insured individuals seeking elective procedures.

IF, . . . obamacare is dismantled at midnight on July 31, . . . it will be no different than 7:55 AM, Sunday, Dec 7, 1941, . . . folks will be under attack, . . . but we will get through it. Our FREE MARKET PLACE, . . . FREE MARKET PLACE, . . . FREE MARKET PLACE, . . . will jump in and fill the void just like they did starting Dec 8, 1941, . . . that is what Americans do, . . . they jump in and fix stuff.

To demand it as a right, . . . means government oversight, . . . from dispensing band aids, aspirin, depends, . . . or even changing the linen. There will be a "gubment" manual on how it will be done, how often, how many folks will be involved, . . . and just like every other nation that has that garbage, . . . health care will go down the toilet.

No, . . . get your sticky fingers and your snowflake attitude the heck off my health care, . . . and take your government with you when you go out the door.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Simple is as simple does, why can't we just go back to where we were before Obamacare? There was a law that anyone who enters the emergency room insurance or not, had to be treated, that was before Obamacare, I was ok with that.
The government needs to get out of the health care business, if the want to do anything, they should address the unfair cost of drugs and hospital visits.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There are 1,000's of Un-Constitutional laws on the books, the ACA is but one of them. Repeal all of them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Republicans would screw up a Hearse only funeral. Every day they earn the title party of the stupid.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> here is no mandate anywhere in the constitution that says we have cradle to the grave watch care and keeping on our health.


Dwight the Constitution allows for our congress to pass laws, one of which is the Emergency Medical Treatment & Labor Act (EMTALA):

*In 1986, Congress enacted the Emergency Medical Treatment & Labor Act (EMTALA) to ensure public access to emergency services regardless of ability to pay. Section 1867 of the Social Security Act imposes specific obligations on Medicare-participating hospitals that offer emergency services to provide a medical screening examination (MSE) when a request is made for examination or treatment for an emergency medical condition (EMC), including active labor, regardless of an individual's ability to pay. Hospitals are then required to provide stabilizing treatment for patients with EMCs. If a hospital is unable to stabilize a patient within its capability, or if the patient requests, an appropriate transfer should be implemented. *

So this is the law of the land & is Constitutional until the Supreme Court says otherwise or Congress changes or kills the law. With no further policy/law from the Congress, we are back to where we were prior, with those paying for health insurance picking up the cost. As one who pays for his own insurance & a business owner that pays the full insurance costs of 20+ employees, I and other payers pick up the tab. That ain't fair. What I like about Obamacare was that it attempted to spread the costs around to all. Once again, I don't think it fair for a young couple to decide to not have health insurance & go on a nice vacation to Europe instead, as they know even if one gets cancer, they will be treated anyway... and the bill comes to folks like me.

My point is simple. Right now our government has stated people have a right to healthcare. That is the law of the land. You may disagree with this law but who cares? So we have to deal with reality & not some rhetoric. So is it better to kill Obamacare & replace with nothing? Someone still has to pay. So why not come up with a plan that provides coverage & spreads the costs between all Americans? That is better for my business.

You can kill Obamacare tomorrow & our government is still in the healthcare business. I say, since they are there, then do it right. If you pass a law to require a service then any such law should include a method to pay for the costs. So either kill the law or pass a law to pay for the costs to provide healthcare to all.

Put simply, if you want the government out of the healthcare business, repeal the laws requiring medical professionals treat those that can't pay. Repealing Obamacare does nothing to solve any problem... just shifts the burden of paying around some. Folks here are worried about the wrong damn law, if you want the government out of healthcare.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

1. End the tort controls over health care now, stop the lawyers from deciding what doctors do. 
2. Create competition across state lines
3. Enable affordable catastrophic care packages.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been saying it from the get-go! Repeal this monstrosity in it's entirety! Don't fix, tweak, adjust, or replace. They keep saying they can't repeal because of the rules. Shit! The Demonrats broke the constitution when they shoved this POS down our throats, what's a few senate rules. Get rid of it now!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I have been saying it from the get-go! Repeal this monstrosity in it's entirety! Don't fix, tweak, adjust, or replace. They keep saying they can't repeal because of the rules. Shit! The Demonrats broke the constitution when they shoved this POS down our throats, what's a few senate rules. Get rid of it now!


But what I don't understand is folks like you that demand repeal of this law but are silent on the laws requiring we treat all, even if they can't pay. These folk include the poor but also those that choose to not pay for insurance, knowing if they get a catastrophic disease, say cancer, they will be treated anyway. Someone has to pay for the services required by this law. The law does not address funding. Why are you not so vocal about getting rid of the Emergency Medical Treatment & Labor Act (EMTALA) and similar?

What is so hard to understand that is the core issue... not Obamacare? The discussion should first be, do we treat healthcare like education and state it is a right? Right now, that is the law of the land, Obamacare or not. Right now, we require children be educated and our governments have funded it. Right now, we have required all get healthcare treatment but if we repeal Obamacare and don't replace, we once again have unfunded legislation. Plus we have millions of Americans losing their insurance. Hospitals can't eat the costs, government won't fund it, so what happens? Everyone who goes to a doctor, the hospital or pays for health insurance will pick up the tab.

Folks, as long as we have laws requiring a service (healthcare), we have to have a means to fund those required services. So IMO, as long as we have these laws, we MUST have a form of Obamacare or something else to manage this issue. Repeal sounds so good but does absolutely nothing to solve the issue.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

******* said:


> But what I don't understand is folks like you that demand repeal of this law but are silent on the laws requiring we treat all, even if they can't pay. These folk include the poor but also those that choose to not pay for insurance, knowing if they get a catastrophic disease, say cancer, they will be treated anyway. Someone has to pay for the services required by this law. The law does not address funding. Why are you not so vocal about getting rid of the Emergency Medical Treatment & Labor Act (EMTALA) and similar?
> 
> What is so hard to understand that is the core issue... not Obamacare? The discussion should first be, do we treat healthcare like education and state it is a right? Right now, that is the law of the land, Obamacare or not. Right now, we require children be educated and our governments have funded it. Right now, we have required all get healthcare treatment but if we repeal Obamacare and don't replace, we once again have unfunded legislation. Plus we have millions of Americans losing their insurance. Hospitals can't eat the costs, government won't fund it, so what happens? Everyone who goes to a doctor, the hospital or pays for health insurance will pick up the tab.
> 
> Folks, as long as we have laws requiring a service (healthcare), we have to have a means to fund those required services. So IMO, as long as we have these laws, we MUST have a form of Obamacare or something else to manage this issue. Repeal sounds so good but does absolutely nothing to solve the issue.


You make very good points, I won't argue with them. It all boils down to people thinking that those too lazy to work deserves everything people who are responsible working members of society enjoy, which, I personally don't agree with. 
However, I do remember before Obamacare my life, health insurance wise, was much better, let us start by ending that crap, not replace, just repeal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> But what I don't understand is folks like you that demand repeal of this law but are silent on the laws requiring we treat all, even if they can't pay. These folk include the poor but also those that choose to not pay for insurance, knowing if they get a catastrophic disease, say cancer, they will be treated anyway. Someone has to pay for the services required by this law. The law does not address funding. Why are you not so vocal about getting rid of the Emergency Medical Treatment & Labor Act (EMTALA) and similar?
> 
> What is so hard to understand that is the core issue... not Obamacare? The discussion should first be, do we treat healthcare like education and state it is a right? Right now, that is the law of the land, Obamacare or not. Right now, we require children be educated and our governments have funded it. Right now, we have required all get healthcare treatment but if we repeal Obamacare and don't replace, we once again have unfunded legislation. Plus we have millions of Americans losing their insurance. Hospitals can't eat the costs, government won't fund it, so what happens? Everyone who goes to a doctor, the hospital or pays for health insurance will pick up the tab.
> 
> Folks, as long as we have laws requiring a service (healthcare), we have to have a means to fund those required services. So IMO, as long as we have these laws, we MUST have a form of Obamacare or something else to manage this issue. Repeal sounds so good but does absolutely nothing to solve the issue.


The government does not belong in the health care business period. Be it Oblundercare or EMTALA. Have you ever known any government entitlement program, while good intentioned perhaps in the beginning, that has not become corrupt and inefficient, fraught with an over abundance of bureaucracy, graft, and fraud that requires an ever increasing need to increase taxes in order to support it. Ever? The health care system wasn't perfect by no means and a perfect fix may not be attainable but it was one of the worlds best before Oblundercare. If there is a need to legislate then it should be from the free market side rather then the socialist side. Clearly it is not working. Repeal it.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Trump has a few Judas Iscariot's in his midst, ryan, Mccain, Lyndsay Graham, etc they need to go in order for Trump to be fully effective.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> The government does not belong in the health care business period. Be it Oblundercare or EMTALA. Have you ever known any government entitlement program, while good intentioned perhaps in the beginning, that has not become corrupt and inefficient, fraught with an over abundance of bureaucracy, graft, and fraud that requires an ever increasing need to increase taxes in order to support it. Ever? The health care system wasn't perfect by no means and a perfect fix may not be attainable but it was one of the worlds best before Oblundercare. If there is a need to legislate then it should be from the free market side rather then the socialist side. Clearly it is not working. Repeal it.


That is nice, but the fact is, because of prior laws the government IS in the healthcare business. Repealing Obamacare doesn't solve that. Repealing Obamacare does not solve who pays for these folks that either can't pay or choose not to have insurance.

Question? Is it right or fair for my health insurance to go up because some yuppie family chooses to not pay for health insurance and later gets cancer or all get hurt in a car wreck? I say, HELL NO! So if you want to repeal something, repeal any law which allows this to happen. So yes, if we are going to have a health insurance system and have one that allows folks to choose, then there needs to be consequences for your choices. If you choose to not have insurance then you don't get treated if you can't pay. Seems simple to me.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

A yuppie family is a working one. They have health insurance. The one's you are paying for are the deadbeats. They are the one's with jobs that don't provide insurance. Or no jobs at all because that would require work. The left argues the rich don't pay enough. The rich argue we're not paying for deadbeats. The working class is caught in the middle and losing to both sides.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I am of the belief that all this bullchit with health care/insurance is being done intentionally to keep Trump from being successful.

We will see the same crap when they start on taxes also.

These gutter-scum politicians don't want their comfy-cozy lives interrupted, which is what trump is trying to do.

Tough to drain the swamp when people from your own party are plugging the holes.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Stockton said:


> A yuppie family is a working one. They have health insurance. The one's you are paying for are the deadbeats. They are the one's with jobs that don't provide insurance. Or no jobs at all because that would require work. The left argues the rich don't pay enough. The rich argue we're not paying for deadbeats. The working class is caught in the middle and losing to both sides.


Plenty of young folks, prior to Obamacare skipped out on health insurance. One of my adult kids did. The "mandate" fixed that some. Soon as you repeal, many more will drop their coverage again. Why would you want to pay for anyone's catastrophic care if they choose to spend those dollars on play as opposed to coverage? I don't.

To me it is simple. One of two options & just repealing Obamacare is not an option that solves anything.

1) Get the government out of healthcare & allow the poor or those that don't pay for insurance to die.

2) Or fix/replace Obamacare where there is a system in place to spread the cost equitably.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

******* said:


> Why would you want to pay for anyone's catastrophic care if they choose to spend those dollars on play as opposed to coverage? I don't.


By that rationale why don't we have government run car insurance? It's the same thing. If someone chooses to drive without car insurance, so they can spend the money on play, and then plows into a family of 5 putting them into the hospital for months we end up paying for it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mandate caused more problems than it fix. From day one they have lied about the number of people insured. Most of them lost good insurance and ended up pay a lot more. With the phony Obamacare many have deductibles so high they can't use the insurance.
Dump it and force a fix.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> By that rationale why don't we have government run car insurance? It's the same thing. If someone chooses to drive without car insurance, so they can spend the money on play, and then plows into a family of 5 putting them into the hospital for months we end up paying for it.


We don't have government run car insurance but at least in Mississippi, the government requires your car to be insured. Curious how that is so different than requiring someone to pay for health insurance? Sounds like the conservative Republican Mississippi legislature has issued an insurance mandate. OH NO !!!! 

I've not stated the government has to run health insurance. I have stated government has made it the law of the land that hospitals must treat folks, even if they can't pay. And done so with no means to pay for those services.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Plenty of young folks, prior to Obamacare skipped out on health insurance. One of my adult kids did. The "mandate" fixed that some. Soon as you repeal, many more will drop their coverage again. Why would you want to pay for anyone's catastrophic care if they choose to spend those dollars on play as opposed to coverage? I don't.
> 
> To me it is simple. One of two options & just repealing Obamacare is not an option that solves anything.
> 
> ...


Spread the cost, equitably. What does that mean? Who decides what it equitable, and who takes from person A to give to person B?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> We don't have government run car insurance but at least in Mississippi, the government requires your car to be insured. Curious how that is so different than requiring someone to pay for health insurance? Sounds like the conservative Republican Mississippi legislature has issued an insurance mandate. OH NO !!!!
> 
> I've not stated the government has to run health insurance. *I have stated government has made it the law of the land that hospitals must treat folks, even if they can't pay*. And done so with no means to pay for those services.


Are you referring to the Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Single payer is in the cards.

The GOP wants it also.

It gives the politicians more opportunities for kickbacks and graft.

Then, they retire from politics and become lobbyists...making more money than they ever imagined.

I'll bet anyone $1.00 this will be the case with Jason Chaffetz. The little stint with FOX News is just a convenient cover. Give it a year and he will go where the big money is....lobbyist.

And the cycle continues...and the American taxpayer gets screwed....

Beltway perpetual motion.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Spread the cost, equitably. What does that mean? Who decides what it equitable, and who takes from person A to give to person B?


That is for Congress to decide but I'd assume something along the line of how they pay for public education. I'm sure you, like me, still pay taxes today to pay for the education of others... even if you don't have kids.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Are you referring to the Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act?


That is the one I referenced. Hey, I'm no lawyer & no expert on all the laws... just a business owner. I do know hospitals have to treat the sick, no matter if they can pay. What law(s) control that, I can't say with certainty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> That is the one I referenced. Hey, I'm no lawyer & no expert on all the laws... just a business owner. I do know hospitals have to treat the sick, no matter if they can pay. What law(s) control that, I can't say with certainty.


It's posted at every hospital that accepts medicare/medicaid.

They don't have to treat the "sick." It isn't as if people can use hospitals like family doctors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> That is for Congress to decide but I'd assume something along the line of how they pay for public education. I'm sure you, like me, still pay taxes today to pay for the education of others... even if you don't have kids.


One train wreck at a time, please.

Congress is supposed to abide by the constitution. Where does Congress have the authority to force the citizens of the states to purchase a product, to penalize them if they do not, or to take money from some people in order to provide a product to others?

All ideas for congressional action should be filtered through the constitution, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

I think its important to keep the forest in view rather than just the trees on this issue. What is the fundamental disagreement with Obamacare that conservatives have, myself included? Seems to me the fundamental disagreement is the conservative belief that the government should be running healthcare....isn't it? Is that not the what conservatives believe? Sure, Obamacare is flawed, and is failing, but that is SECONDARY to this belief...that the govt. should not be controlling our healthcare. It may have been BETTER in the short term if this GOP bill were passed, it would have lessened the disaster, in the short term, and it would have benefited them politically, as they could now say they acted....but it left the fundamental structure in place that left the govt. in control of our healthcare system. It would seen that enough in the GOP are JUST FINE with the govt. controlling healthcare...as long as THEY are the ones doing it. I disagree. This bill was a failure, pass or not. And for that reason I'm fine with it failing. It's not acceptable to me to take one step forward and 5 steps back, then declare victory. That's not victory to me. Just my two cents.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Does not #8 provide the congress that authority?
*
SECTION 8
Share
The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;*



Denton said:


> One train wreck at a time, please.
> 
> Congress is supposed to abide by the constitution. Where does Congress have the authority to force the citizens of the states to purchase a product, to penalize them if they do not, or to take money from some people in order to provide a product to others?
> 
> All ideas for congressional action should be filtered through the constitution, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Congress is supposed to abide by the constitution


Funny stuff right there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Does not #8 provide the congress that authority?
> *
> SECTION 8
> Share
> The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;*


No. First, remember how the republic was structured, then. The federal government did not have contact with the citizens of the numerous states, but with the states, and those duties, import, export, excise taxes were at the ports and not on the citizenry. As far as domestic taxes, they came from the states, themselves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As far as general welfare, that was not meant to be regarding individual citizens of the states. That was meant toward the states, themselves, as a republic.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sir Publius said:


> I think its important to keep the forest in view rather than just the trees on this issue. What is the fundamental disagreement with Obamacare that conservatives have, myself included? Seems to me the fundamental disagreement is the conservative belief that the government should be running healthcare....isn't it? Is that not the what conservatives believe? Sure, Obamacare is flawed, and is failing, but that is SECONDARY to this belief...that the govt. should not be controlling our healthcare. It may have been BETTER in the short term if this GOP bill were passed, it would have lessened the disaster, in the short term, and it would have benefited them politically, as they could now say they acted....but it left the fundamental structure in place that left the govt. in control of our healthcare system. It would seen that enough in the GOP are JUST FINE with the govt. controlling healthcare...as long as THEY are the ones doing it. I disagree. This bill was a failure, pass or not. And for that reason I'm fine with it failing. It's not acceptable to me to take one step forward and 5 steps back, then declare victory. That's not victory to me. Just my two cents.


Exactly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> That is nice, but the fact is, because of prior laws the government IS in the healthcare business. Repealing Obamacare doesn't solve that. Repealing Obamacare does not solve who pays for these folks that either can't pay or choose not to have insurance.
> 
> Question? Is it right or fair for my health insurance to go up because some yuppie family chooses to not pay for health insurance and later gets cancer or all get hurt in a car wreck? I say, HELL NO! So if you want to repeal something, repeal any law which allows this to happen. So yes, if we are going to have a health insurance system and have one that allows folks to choose, then there needs to be consequences for your choices. If you choose to not have insurance then you don't get treated if you can't pay. Seems simple to me.


Your preaching to the choir. That's pretty much what I have been saying! Get the government TOTALLY out of our healthcare and return it to the people and the free market system. They don't belong in the baby business, the church, our schools, and on and on. The more they take control the more we loose our freedoms, privacy, and money.


----------

